
Amazon is developing three new high-profile sci-fi TV adaptations - borisjabes
https://techcrunch.com/2017/09/29/amazon-is-developing-three-new-high-profile-sci-fi-tv-adaptations/
======
loteck
Previous discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15362522](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15362522)

------
abustamam
Nice, Snow Crash! I've been waiting for an adaptation for that book. Some
interesting writing styles (like the perspective change from Hiro to the
girl), but the story overall was great.

